
Is It Time to Rewrite the Operating System in Rust? [video] - tbrownaw
https://www.infoq.com/presentations/os-rust
======
tbrownaw
Worth watching even if you don't care about Rust.

There's quite a lot of history and general knowledge, and very well presented.

